# Green Card I-140 NIW RFE and Response



## js19762018 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hello,

I applied for EB2-NIW for Green Card and received below RFE . Can anyone guide me how to respond this type of RFE and share his own experience in dealing this further evidence request.

RFE:

In order to establish eligibility, the petitioner mush establish that:

•	The beneficiary qualifies for the requested classification and 
•	The exemption for the requirement of job offer , and thus of labor certification , is in the national interest of the United States.

The evidence doesn’t establish that beneficiary qualifies for the required classification and an exemption form the requirement of job offer. Therefore, USCIOS request additional evidence .

USCIS has designated the “Matter of Dhanasar” 26 I&N Dec.884 (AAO 2016) as a precedent decision. USCIS may grant a national interest waiver as a matter of discretion if the practitioner demonstrate by a preponderance of the evidence that 

•	The foreign national's proposed endeavor has both substantial merit and national importance
•	The foreign national is well positioned to advance the proposed endeavor
•	On balance, it would be beneficial to the United States to waive the job offer and labor certification requirements




Thanks 
JS


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

If you Google I-140 NIW RFE any number of websites come up with information, including the one below:

http://www.greencardapply.com/rfe/request-for-evidence-niw.htm


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Petition was denied based on lack of evidence for qualification and national interest. We do not know what you provided and what you actually bring to the table. My first step would be a new attorney with proven track record.


----------



## oliverjohn9080 (Nov 30, 2017)

twostep said:


> Petition was denied based on lack of evidence for qualification and national interest. We do not know what you provided and what you actually bring to the table. My first step would be a new attorney with proven track record.



I am also in the same boat, can anybody guide me by providing the contacts of new attorney, or if i prefer to proceed by myself, will it be possible??

Urgent help is required


----------

